
Turing Drawings - evincarofautumn
http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-Drawings/
======
tel
Melting away, this is my favorite one yet.

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,3,1,2,0...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,3,1,2,0,1,0,3,1,1,2,2,2,1,1,1,1,2,1,3,2,2,3,2,3,2,1,2,3,2,3,2,1,0)

------
hifiboombox
Two walls of static colliding: [http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#2,26,0,14,3,1,15,...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#2,26,0,14,3,1,15,1,0,12,2,0,23,2,0,24,2,1,24,3,1,11,3,0,13,3,1,9,2,0,7,2,1,10,2,0,8,3,1,12,0,1,6,2,1,25,1,1,15,0,1,6,2,1,10,3,1,3,0,1,18,3,0,1,3,0,4,3,1,15,1,1,1,0,0,15,3,0,4,0,1,10,0,0,2,2,0,17,2,1,23,3,0,20,2,1,15,1,0,3,1,1,20,3,1,11,1,0,20,3,1,3,1,0,3,2,0,17,1,1,11,0,0,23,0,0,23,2,1,23,3,1,16,0,0,20,0,0,20,2,0,6,2,0,1,1,0,2,3,1,25,2,1,16,1,0,22,3)

~~~
jcromartie
Similar, but with bars "reaching" towards the top.

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#2,24,1,14,2,1,2,0...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#2,24,1,14,2,1,2,0,0,5,3,0,7,1,0,5,1,1,4,3,0,15,3,0,16,0,1,10,3,1,2,2,1,23,0,1,18,2,1,7,3,1,13,1,0,15,3,0,3,0,0,12,2,0,5,0,1,10,1,0,9,0,0,1,3,1,4,1,0,22,3,1,20,0,1,22,0,1,19,0,1,7,1,1,16,0,0,14,0,0,18,2,1,17,2,1,18,0,1,15,0,0,9,1,1,8,3,1,1,0,1,7,2,1,21,1,0,10,0,0,3,2,1,17,1,0,17,3,1,14,1,0,7,2,1,12,3,1,19,1,0,18,2,1,16,0)

------
knappador
[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,4,2,2,3,0,2,0,3...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,4,2,2,3,0,2,0,3,1,3,3,1,1,1,2,0,0,2,2,3,3,3,2,3,1,2,2,1,3,1,2,2,2,2,2,2,0,0,2,2,1,2,3,1,2,3,3,2,2)

------
drostie
This one was fun:

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#6,6,1,2,2,5,3,0,0...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#6,6,1,2,2,5,3,0,0,5,0,5,5,0,4,4,1,1,5,3,5,5,1,5,5,3,3,5,0,0,5,3,4,5,3,5,2,2,1,3,0,3,5,2,1,2,3,1,5,0,1,1,3,0,2,0,4,2,1,2,5,2,3,3,1,3,3,2,0,2,1,2,1,2,2,2,2,3,4,1,4,2,1,5,3,0,3,3,3,2,5,3,1,4,3,0,3,2,4,1,2,3,3,0,2,4,3,1,3,3)

~~~
zalzane
here's another cool one; almost looks like an computer's interpretation of
some video input [http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,0,3,1,3,1...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,0,3,1,3,1,2,1,1,2,0,2,2,1,2,2,1,2,1,2,2,2,0,2,1,0,0,2,1,3,1,3,3,2,0)

~~~
mabbo
It looks like a window into the fucking netherworld.

------
jtanderson
The longest one I've seen that isn't just noise:

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,3,2,2,1,1...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,3,2,2,1,1,1,2,2,2,2,1,1,3,3,2,1,1,2,0,3,1,1,1,1,2,0,1,3,2,2,0,0,1,0)

~~~
freyrs3
Interesting how much structure this exhibits.

------
542458
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5709128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5709128)

------
nvader
Sierpinski's Right-Angled Triangle

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,1,1,2,3,2...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,1,1,2,3,2,1,3,0,1,2,0,1,0,1,1,1,0,2,1,0,2,2,2,1,2,3,1,3,0,2,0,1,2,1)

~~~
feral
Similar fractal: [http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,0,1,2,2...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,0,1,2,2,2,3,2,2,2,0,1,2,0,1,2,2,2,1,3,2,1,0,1,3,0,1,1,0,1,1,1,2,0)

Quite pleasing for some reason, imo.

------
fogleman
I saw this a while back and implemented my own in Python + wxPython + C, in
case anyone is interested...

[https://github.com/fogleman/Turing](https://github.com/fogleman/Turing)

------
Claudus
Here are few good ones:

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,1,1,1,1...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,1,1,1,1,1,0,3,2,1,0,2,3,0,1,2,0,1,3,1,2,2,2,1,0,0,2,3,2,2,3,2,1,0)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,2,2,2,2,0...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,2,2,2,2,0,2,1,3,2,0,1,1,3,2,1,3,2,2,0,3,2,0,1,2,2,2,2,3,3,1,0,1,1,3)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,1,2,1,1,3...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,1,2,1,1,3,1,2,2,1,0,3,1,3,1,2,0,0,2,1,1,1,2,0,2,2,0,1,2,1,1,3,2,2,0)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,2,3,1,3,1...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,2,3,1,3,1,2,2,1,2,2,3,1,2,1,1,1,2,2,0,1,2,0,0,1,1,0,1,3,2,2,0,0,1,1)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,2,2,2,3,2...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,2,2,2,3,2,2,0,0,2,0,2,1,0,0,1,2,3,2,1,3,1,1,2,2,2,3,2,1,2,1,3,1,2,3)

------
a-nikolaev
This machine is interesting. It does not look periodic, fractal-like patterns
are slowly changing with time: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,4,1,2,2,2,2,1,1,3,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,4,1,2,2,2,2,1,1,3,3,3,2,2,1,2,3,0,3,2,4,1,3,1,1,3,0,1,0,1,3,3,0,2,2,4,2,3,0,2,2,4,3,2,1,1,2,0,1,1,2,1,1,4,1,1,2,1,0,1,3,0)

A related machine, but eventually diverge to static:
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,4,3,2,0,2,2,1,2,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,4,3,2,0,2,2,1,2,1,2,1,2,2,3,3,2,0,3,2,4,1,3,1,1,3,0,1,0,2,2,2,3,2,0,0,3,1,0,2,2,3,1,0,3,2,2,0,1,1,4,1,3,4,2,1,2,1,0,4,1,0)

Update. One more: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,4,3,2,0,1,1,2,2,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#5,4,3,2,0,1,1,2,2,1,2,1,2,2,4,2,2,0,3,2,4,1,3,1,1,3,0,1,0,2,2,2,3,2,0,0,3,1,0,2,2,3,1,0,3,2,2,0,1,1,4,1,3,4,2,1,0,2,2,4,1,0)

~~~
beloch
This one produces a Sierpinski gasket PDQ:

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#5,5,3,3,3,0,3,3,2...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#5,5,3,3,3,0,3,3,2,1,0,4,3,1,4,4,0,3,2,3,3,4,1,0,3,0,3,4,1,3,3,3,4,4,1,2,1,1,2,1,0,0,2,1,0,3,1,2,4,1,2,4,1,3,4,3,4,2,0,3,2,3,4,2,2,4,4,1,3,1,0,0,4,3,0,4,3)

Nifty!

~~~
TN1ck
This one too, but it's perfectly static: [http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,0,3,1,1,3...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,0,3,1,1,3,1,0,0,1,3,3,2,0,3,1,3,0,2,0,2,2,0,0,2,2,2,1,3,0,2,2,3,1,2)

------
cupcake-unicorn
This one was really striking: [http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#2,10,1,8,2,0,3,3,...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#2,10,1,8,2,0,3,3,1,9,0,0,3,2,0,5,0,0,4,1,0,2,3,1,7,1,0,7,3,0,2,0,1,6,3,0,5,0,0,5,2,0,6,2,1,4,0,1,2,2,1,1,3,0,5,2,1,6,2,0,8,3)

------
tprice7
I like this one: [http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,1,3,1,0,2...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,1,3,1,0,2,2,3,1,2,0,2,2,2,2,2,3,0,2,3,1,2,1,2,2,3,1,1,1,1,1,0,1,2,1)

------
jtanderson
Very Sierpinski: [http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,1,1,2,1,2,3...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,1,1,2,1,2,3,2,3,1,2,3,1,1,2,1,2,3,2,1,1,0,2,0,3,1,3,0,2,2,2,2,2,0,2,1)

------
mrerrormessage
[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,1,2,0,1,0,0...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,1,2,0,1,0,0,2,2,1,2,3,3,2,1,1,2,1,0,2,2,0,1,0,2,1,3,0,2,3,1,1,2,0,1,3)

------
yeukhon
Raining (or a helicopter moving and you looking down on earth):
[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,3,0,2,0,2...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,3,0,2,0,2,1,0,0,2,3,2,1,3,0,1,3,0,2,3,1,2,2,2,1,1,2,2,3,2,2,3,0,2,2)

show is up : [http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,2,2,1,3...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,2,2,1,3,1,0,0,2,3,0,2,0,0,2,2,1,2,1,0,1,0,0,1,1,0,2,0,2,2,2,1,2,0)

wait wait brb: [http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,3,3,2,0,0...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,3,3,2,0,0,2,2,2,1,0,3,2,2,2,2,1,1,1,0,0,1,2,2,2,1,3,1,2,1,1,2,0,1,2)

lines moving up: [http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,2,2,1,2,1...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,2,2,1,2,1,1,3,2,2,1,2,2,0,2,2,2,3,1,1,0,1,2,1,1,0,1,1,0,3,2,3,1,2,2)

pixles moving: [http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,3,2,2,1,0...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,3,2,2,1,0,1,2,2,1,3,2,2,2,3,1,1,3,1,3,0,2,3,1,1,0,1,2,1,2,1,2,1,1,1)

space rocket shooting: [http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,1,3,2,0,0...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,1,3,2,0,0,2,1,1,2,0,1,2,1,2,2,2,0,2,2,1,2,1,1,1,1,0,2,3,0,1,3,1,1,1)

powerpoint effect: [http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,2,3,2,2,2...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,2,3,2,2,2,1,0,3,1,3,1,1,1,1,2,1,3,1,2,1,1,1,0,1,0,1,1,0,3,2,2,0,2,1)

undo powerpoint effect: [http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,0,2,1,1,3...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,0,2,1,1,3,2,1,0,2,3,0,2,3,3,2,0,0,1,2,0,1,2,0,1,0,0,2,2,1,1,2,0,1,2)

sorting algorithm (reminds me of insertion sort lol):
[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,1,1,2,1,3...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,1,1,2,1,3,1,0,2,1,2,1,2,3,3,2,0,1,2,0,2,2,0,1,2,2,2,2,2,2,1,1,0,2,1)

------
wcauchois
green goo: [http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#10,11,7,3,1,7,1,3...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#10,11,7,3,1,7,1,3,6,2,3,7,1,2,8,2,0,5,9,2,1,2,3,1,1,3,5,9,2,4,4,3,9,4,3,2,3,1,2,1,3,2,9,1,1,1,1,8,1,0,1,8,1,6,1,2,6,5,2,3,8,0,9,10,1,9,1,2,5,2,3,5,3,2,8,10,1,9,6,2,0,3,2,3,5,1,9,2,3,4,1,1,9,2,1,8,9,0,1,9,3,6,8,2,0,6,3,7,2,1,8,1,1,3,1,0,8,3,1,6,3,0,2,9,2,3,5,0,2,3,0,4,7,3,7,4,1,8,8,0,7,6,3,1,2,2,2,1,1,6,2,3,4,5,1,4,5,2,5,3,1,9,8,2,6,8,2,6,2,3,0,4,0,4,4,1,4,8,0,0,6,3,8,4,1,3,4,1,8,1,1,9,7,3,8,1,2,8,4,3,7,7,2,6,10,2,3,5,3,4,7,0,0,3,2,6,10,1,1,10,2,1,10,2,0,2,0,3,7,1,0,7,3,9,5,1,0,5,2,9,3,0,1,4,1,0,8,1,6,7,0,8,7,3,9,5,3,2,8,1,9,9,0,0,9,3,1,1,1,6,6,1,0,10,2,9,2,0,9,4,1,1,9,3,4,5,1,2,7,3,9,10,1,6,7,0,7,4,3,0,5,0,8,4,3,6,9,2,3,9,1,5,3,3,1,9,0,4,10,0,2,5,2,6,2,3,3,1,3,0,1,1)

------
infogulch
This one looks like rain on the side window while driving down the highway:
[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,1,3,2,2,2...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,1,3,2,2,2,1,0,1,2,2,3,2,2,1,2,3,1,1,3,3,1,1,3,2,3,2,2,2,0,2,2,0,1,1)

~~~
infogulch
Moving triangles and noise that eventually get stuck in a surprising loop:
[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,2,3,1,2,2...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,2,2,3,1,2,2,1,0,3,2,2,3,2,0,3,2,3,0,2,3,0,2,2,2,2,3,0,2,0,3,1,2,2,2,0)

------
peter_l_downs
[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,6,1,2,0,1,1,3,2...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,6,1,2,0,1,1,3,2,5,0,1,3,1,1,3,1,0,3,1,2,2,2,1,1,2,1,1,2,1,5,0,0,1,3,0,1,2,2,3,0,2,5,1,2,4,3,2,1,3,2,5,2,2,5,2)

------
domdib
The most "Life" like one I came across: [http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,1,1,1,2,2,2,1...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,1,1,1,2,2,2,1,1,1,2,1,2,0,2,1,2,2,1,1,2,1,1,1,3,1,2,1)

------
moondistance
wiggly lines: [http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,3,3,1,3,3...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,3,3,1,3,3,1,3,1,1,2,2,2,2,2,2,1,2,1,1,2,2,3,1,2,2,2,1,0,1,1,3,1,2,2)

------
atdepth
[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,3,3,1,2,1...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,3,3,1,2,1,1,2,2,1,2,3,1,0,2,2,0,2,2,0,0,2,0,2,1,2,0,1,1,0,1,2,1,2,1)

------
evincarofautumn
I found this to be a fascinating waste of time. An asm.js fork also exists
here: [http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-Drawings/](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/)

------
nemo1618
Previous discussion of an asm.js fork:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5709128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5709128)

------
knappador
reflecting off of itself [http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#11,3,2,1,0,1,2,0,...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#11,3,2,1,0,1,2,0,2,2,0,7,1,0,8,2,1,2,2,2,10,1,0,8,1,0,2,1,0,8,1,3,6,1,2,2,2,1,3,2,1,9,1,0,3,1,1,7,2,1,2,2,3,9,2,3,4,2,3,9,2,1,8,1,3,6,1,2,9,1,3,0,2,0,2,1,0,3,2,3,6,1,2,9,1,1,6,2,1,2,2,3,8,1,3,2,1,0,3,1,2)

------
EGreg
Is this kind of like Conway's game of life?

~~~
bglusman
A little bit, but reminds me more of Stephen Wolfram's 'New Kind of Science',
which are also finite state automata like game of life...

------
zamalek
Algae colony: [http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#5,4,3,3,0,0,3,3,4...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#5,4,3,3,0,0,3,3,4,3,3,0,3,3,4,2,3,4,3,2,3,2,3,4,2,2,4,1,1,3,2,0,0,2,2,2,1,0,2,2,3,2,3,1,0,1,2,4,2,1,1,3,1,4,1,2,0,2,0,0,1,1)

It's the only 5,4 one that I have found that doesn't immediately degenerate
into noise (or some static image). It seems as though the more states and
symbols you have the higher the chance of noise and strangely the greener it
gets. I found this pretty interesting 20,19 one though:
[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#20,19,10,1,3,5,14...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#20,19,10,1,3,5,14,1,1,10,0,7,1,1,8,6,3,11,6,1,10,2,2,18,10,2,2,15,0,19,15,3,19,16,0,7,5,1,2,2,0,10,9,3,6,9,0,16,16,1,18,1,0,7,12,1,10,5,1,8,3,1,14,5,0,18,17,3,17,10,1,8,18,2,4,16,1,15,10,2,5,1,2,19,15,0,10,8,1,12,8,0,13,13,2,0,2,1,13,6,0,17,6,0,0,15,1,16,11,1,17,12,0,5,11,0,9,16,1,16,15,2,8,12,3,19,15,1,12,3,0,8,2,2,12,13,0,4,18,2,12,14,3,5,16,3,8,7,0,8,9,1,7,5,1,6,11,2,13,11,3,19,11,1,19,13,2,10,16,1,15,11,1,2,2,3,19,15,1,11,13,1,11,2,2,16,14,0,3,5,2,4,14,0,15,13,1,4,4,2,1,16,0,2,6,2,7,10,2,7,9,2,9,14,0,8,3,3,2,2,2,16,7,2,14,11,2,5,1,0,14,1,3,4,2,1,2,15,1,11,2,1,14,12,0,3,1,0,0,3,2,1,17,0,17,3,0,2,13,3,11,13,0,5,7,0,10,16,3,7,16,0,1,3,0,4,17,2,3,5,2,9,18,0,16,2,2,5,13,2,17,9,3,7,1,2,19,7,3,15,9,3,0,6,3,1,4,1,19,12,3,16,14,3,10,7,1,4,18,0,6,2,3,15,17,2,17,3,1,14,3,1,8,3,2,5,8,2,17,16,3,19,7,3,18,9,1,19,14,0,11,18,1,0,4,0,15,9,3,13,8,0,8,2,1,4,5,3,9,6,1,3,4,0,15,1,1,7,10,0,4,3,1,0,14,2,12,5,3,12,10,0,17,16,0,11,3,0,0,11,1,2,9,2,12,7,0,16,17,0,9,12,2,7,14,0,13,15,1,11,13,2,13,13,2,6,4,1,14,6,0,16,7,1,10,11,2,19,3,2,6,2,2,16,5,3,3,16,2,0,11,1,16,9,3,4,6,0,0,12,2,16,10,1,13,14,3,8,4,1,1,17,0,12,8,2,18,5,0,0,2,0,19,14,3,0,7,1,8,2,2,8,18,0,16,7,3,19,11,1,17,17,2,5,5,1,18,15,3,2,6,2,14,3,3,4,15,3,13,8,0,12,13,2,0,13,1,9,6,2,11,11,0,5,4,1,12,6,2,5,14,0,11,9,3,2,2,2,14,16,0,10,13,0,8,8,3,14,8,1,11,3,3,9,8,1,4,12,2,14,12,0,9,15,3,3,15,2,4,17,2,12,8,3,8,16,0,16,6,1,16,6,2,16,17,0,12,13,3,9,6,3,3,18,3,0,18,2,14,15,3,5,2,3,19,5,1,3,2,1,5,8,3,6,13,3,4,5,1,11,17,3,9,11,2,7,2,1,14,4,0,12,18,1,0,8,2,1,4,1,4,6,0,14,9,2,6,10,0,18,12,1,10,17,3,4,13,2,10,10,0,13,18,0,18,15,0,7,10,2,0,15,0,11,4,1,18,9,2,19,8,0,2,7,1,14,13,1,10,1,2,13,3,3,3,16,2,8,3,3,11,14,2,10,7,1,15,6,3,16,13,3,15,16,0,11,12,3,2,4,1,2,1,2,10,9,1,16,18,2,2,10,1,3,13,2,19,18,3,11,14,0,6,10,0,15,4,0,7,5,2,0,5,3,4,10,0,5,4,0,5,8,0,0,14,1,1,9,1,14,6,3,19,4,2,1,1,3,15,8,2,2,3,3,12,9,2,8,1,1,18,4,3,6,7,0,3,3,1,8,2,3,2,4,1,1,4,0,2,4,1,19,15,0,17,18,1,7,7,1,18,17,1,6,13,1,13,8,3,11,1,1,15,17,3,13,1,1,13,13,2,10,14,0,5,7,1,18,10,0,15,15,3,19,4,3,6,18,3,8,10,3,8,3,3,18,18,1,19,13,1,8,14,1,15,3,0,11,16,1,5,5,3,6,3,2,7,15,2,9,16,0,14,17,3,5,3,3,7,16,1,2,5,2,0,13,1,3,18,1,14,10,3,16,3,3,14,17,1,2,18,0,10,6,1,4,4,3,2,14,1,3,5,3,19,5,1,15,2,1,5,6,2,13,4,3,0,13,0,5,14,3,3,6,0,17,1,2,3,14,1,9,5,0,1,8,1,1,9,0,19,1,3,18,13,2,3,3,2,13,14,0,0,10,3,8,6,2,5,18,3,19,13,2,8,16,0,12,18,2,17,9,2,14,4,0,3,13,1,18,15,2,11,3,3,13,11,3,1,3,1,12,12,2,13,11,0,18,7,2,9,9,0,11,13,3,3,17,3,5,12,0,16,5,0,7,1,2,0,17,3,4,14,1,14,9,2,0,7,0,11,10,2,0,5,1,7,1,3,1,6,1,16,13,3,5,10,0,13,6,0,5,14,1,2,11,2,2,3,1,2,4,2,18,9,0,16,16,1,6,14,1,4,15,0,19,6,0,19,17,2,19,4,2,8,9,3,8,2,1,17,8,0,18,7,0,17,3,1,6,10,0)

------
apolymath
i spent an hour finding the most unique animated ones. the longer I
experimented, the more unique the patterns became.

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#9,3,2,2,2,1,1,2,5...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#9,3,2,2,2,1,1,2,5,1,0,4,2,2,2,1,1,4,2,1,2,2,2,1,1,3,6,1,3,1,2,2,5,1,1,3,1,2,1,1,2,5,2,0,4,1,2,0,1,3,4,1,3,3,2,1,4,1,0,1,2,3,1,1,3,7,2,1,0,2,3,2,1,1,8,1,1,3,2,1,5,2,0)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#9,3,6,2,2,6,2,3,6...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#9,3,6,2,2,6,2,3,6,2,3,7,2,2,4,1,1,3,1,1,7,1,2,7,1,2,2,1,3,6,2,1,2,2,1,3,1,3,2,2,3,0,1,1,0,2,3,8,1,2,0,1,3,3,2,3,2,2,0,8,1,2,7,1,3,1,2,1,3,1,3,4,2,2,3,2,3,6,2,3,3,1,3)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#9,3,6,1,0,1,1,2,6...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#9,3,6,1,0,1,1,2,6,1,2,7,2,2,8,1,1,8,1,1,8,2,2,4,2,0,2,1,3,1,2,0,8,2,2,5,1,2,6,2,0,1,1,1,0,1,2,2,1,3,8,2,0,0,2,2,2,1,0,8,2,2,1,1,0,5,1,2,2,1,1,1,1,1,4,2,0,2,2,2,2,2,2)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#9,3,4,1,0,5,2,0,5...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#9,3,4,1,0,5,2,0,5,1,1,4,2,3,3,1,0,8,2,3,1,2,1,1,2,0,3,2,2,3,2,2,0,2,1,0,2,0,1,2,1,5,1,1,0,2,1,1,1,2,0,2,1,1,2,1,2,2,1,1,2,2,1,1,0,0,2,2,3,2,1,3,1,0,8,1,2,7,2,1,5,2,0)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#2,8,0,6,3,0,5,1,0...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#2,8,0,6,3,0,5,1,0,5,2,0,4,3,1,3,0,0,6,3,1,1,1,1,6,1,0,7,0,1,2,2,1,1,1,0,1,0,1,5,0,0,5,1,1,3,2,1,1,1)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#2,8,1,7,0,0,1,3,0...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#2,8,1,7,0,0,1,3,0,5,2,1,5,3,1,4,3,0,6,0,0,3,0,1,4,1,0,4,2,1,3,3,1,4,2,1,5,2,0,6,1,0,1,0,1,2,1,0,4,3)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#2,8,1,7,0,1,6,3,1...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#2,8,1,7,0,1,6,3,1,4,3,0,1,1,0,6,0,1,6,0,1,6,2,0,2,0,1,2,2,0,1,1,0,6,1,0,2,0,0,4,2,0,3,2,1,5,2,1,2,0)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,1,2,1,0,2,3,1...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,1,2,1,0,2,3,1,2,2,0,1,1,2,2,0,1,1,1,2,2,2,0,1,1,2,2,0)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,2,2,0,0,2,3,0...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,2,2,0,0,2,3,0,1,1,1,2,1,0,1,1,0,1,2,0,1,2,1,2,3,0,2,2)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,1,2,0,1,2,0,2...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,1,2,0,1,2,0,2,1,2,1,2,0,2,2,1,2,1,1,2,1,2,1,1,2,1,2,3)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,2,2,2,2,1,0,2...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,2,2,2,2,1,0,2,1,1,1,2,1,0,1,2,1,2,0,2,2,1,0,1,2,0,2,3)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,1,2,2,2,2,2,1...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,1,2,2,2,2,2,1,2,0,2,2,3,1,2,2,1,2,0,2,1,1,2,1,1,2,1,2)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,2,1,3,2,2,2,1...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,2,1,3,2,2,2,1,2,3,1,1,0,0,2,3,2,2,1,1,1,2,2,2,2,0,2,1)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,0,1,0,2,1,1,1...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,0,1,0,2,1,1,1,1,1,0,2,2,1,1,1,2,2,0,1,2,3,0,1,0,0,2,3)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,1,2,1,0,1,0,0...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,1,2,1,0,1,0,0,1,0,1,2,3,1,2,2,2,1,1,0,1,3,2,1,0,2,2,1)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,2,1,3,2,2,3,0...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,3,2,1,3,2,2,3,0,1,3,2,2,2,0,1,0,1,1,0,2,2,0,1,1,2,1,2,2)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,9,0,3,1,0,3,3,2...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,9,0,3,1,0,3,3,2,2,3,0,4,2,1,5,2,0,1,0,2,2,0,2,1,3,1,5,2,2,2,1,0,7,3,0,2,1,2,4,0,0,6,1,2,1,2,1,1,1,2,8,0,2,6,2,0,1,1,1,5,3,2,4,3,2,2,0,2,6,2,2,7,0,1,4,3,1,8,3,1,4,1)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,9,0,5,2,2,3,2,2...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,9,0,5,2,2,3,2,2,6,3,0,6,2,0,2,1,2,3,1,1,7,1,2,2,3,2,2,0,0,8,0,2,2,1,1,4,2,2,4,3,2,7,2,0,4,0,2,2,1,1,7,1,2,3,0,1,2,3,2,5,1,2,5,1,0,3,1,0,8,2,2,5,3,0,1,2,0,3,3,2,2,1)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,9,2,4,1,2,7,3,0...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#3,9,2,4,1,2,7,3,0,7,1,0,8,1,2,2,2,2,3,1,2,8,3,2,5,1,0,2,0,1,1,3,2,7,1,1,7,3,1,6,3,0,8,3,1,7,2,0,5,3,1,7,2,1,5,1,0,2,3,1,2,2,0,8,2,1,4,2,1,5,1,1,8,1,1,7,3,2,5,0,1,8,0)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#2,9,1,6,2,1,4,2,0...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#2,9,1,6,2,1,4,2,0,5,1,0,3,3,1,3,0,0,4,0,0,7,1,1,7,2,1,5,1,1,4,1,0,7,2,0,7,3,0,5,2,1,1,0,0,1,0,0,7,0,1,8,2,0,7,2)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#2,9,0,4,0,1,5,2,1...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#2,9,0,4,0,1,5,2,1,6,2,1,1,2,0,2,2,1,2,2,1,6,3,1,7,0,1,8,0,1,4,1,0,7,1,1,8,1,0,1,3,0,7,0,1,3,0,0,6,3,1,1,3,1,5,2)

[http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#2,9,0,1,1,1,1,0,0...](http://maximecb.github.io/Turing-
Drawings/#2,9,0,1,1,1,1,0,0,6,3,0,8,1,0,6,2,0,3,3,0,2,3,1,5,3,0,5,3,1,7,1,0,6,2,1,7,2,1,7,2,0,3,0,1,8,1,1,7,1,0,7,1,1,2,2)

